# Online copper store?



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I talked with this owner last night about his fittings,

http://thecopperoutlet.com/


Has anyone ordered or used these? They are import, but he also carries domestic. Claims to sell about 15,000 fittings a month here in the US.

They are half of the cost we are using now.. Im tempted to try them out, as some homeowners here freak out when they see a bill of our copper fittings.


----------

